# What do I have?



## jayyne (Apr 29, 2010)

I bought a betta last weekend, and of course he's the prettiest, most awesome betta in the world to me because I own him! I have had bettas before, but that was back when everybody thought it was OK to keep them in a vase. I know better now, and I've got my new guy in a nice 10-gallon tank with a buddy (Mickey Mouse platy). Now before anyone says anything, I know I need to get rid of those plastic plants so he doesn't hurt his fins, I'm just doing it a little at a time as I can afford live plants.








His name is Helios because he makes me think of a mythical creature. He was the prettiest, happiest betta at the store. Anyway, he was labeled as a crowntail betta but I haven't really seen many that are too similar to him online when I search. So I'm not sure, is he really a crowntail betta or something else? I also wondered if he doesn't look like other crowntail bettas because he's poorly bred or something. 
He makes me want a lot more bettas, I will say that. He's so much more fun than other types of fish I've had.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH MY GOSH....

You are extremely lucky!!!!!!!!!!! Ohhhh myyy... beautiful beautiful. 

He's an Opaque CT.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

He's beautiful!
And he is a crowntail betta you probably don't see much like him on your searches because of his color


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow he's beautiful!!!


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Holy fishpaste, he's freaking GORGEOUS! I'm drooling over him... WOW!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

WoW!! What store did you get him from?! I'd say it's next to impossible to find a pure white betta like that at any store...and a crowntail at that! AMAZING 0.0


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

TeenyTinyTofu said:


> Holy fishpaste, he's freaking GORGEOUS! I'm drooling over him... WOW!



LMAO u crack me up!


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

I ssecond the HOLY FISHPASTE comment! 

What you have is one of the most beautiful betta boys ever!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Im glad you guys said fishpasre and not something else. lol


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

HAHAHA next time i have to curse....u better believe i will be using "fishpaste" lmao ill let u know how that goes! hahahahahaha LOVE IT!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Holy fishpaste is correct.

that, my friend is a beautiful fish, I wouldn't care if its a mangy mut with malaria, 
its a pretty mangy mut with malaria 
omg I want...
this came from a petstore?
gosh I need to move wherever you are O.O
he is striking


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

OMGOODNESS O.O

Your betta!! He's gorgeous!!!!! WOW! I'm so so so jealous!


----------



## jayyne (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, I kind of thought he was an exceptionally pretty fish  I just don't know much about bettas so I thought I was biased since he's mine. He's awesome, very dramatic, sweeping his fins all over the place like a drag queen on a runway.
Believe it or not...he came from Petco!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow! Hakika yeye ni mkia taji.
Or,
Wow! He is surely a crowntail!
I used a swahili translator. I'm trying to teach myself, lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, he's AMAZING!!! I would lock up that tank if I were you... jkkk


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

He is STUNNING and he is a crowntail, I want him lol


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow!! He is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

beautiful pure white ct!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

O.O that is the most beautiful fish I have ever seen come from a petstore. He is absolutely STUNNING!! You're so lucky!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

omg im so jealous!!! sweet find!!!

haha fishpaste  funny caus i have some in the fridge and it really looks like that!!!! haha


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Petco!? I wish my petco had betas that look like him! Congrats on finding such a beauty... we're all going gaga over him lol


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, your fish is special. Really pretty.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Your fish is stunning, that's what he is! I'm drooling!


----------

